# Adding 6x9’s to rear deck



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

mikeysentra said:


> I have a 18 premier sedan with standard 6 speaker audio without the rear deck speakers. What’s the best way to add 6x9’s to the rear deck? Should I delete the rear door speakers and tap into the rear door speakers? Also is there a mount available for the rear deck speakers? Tia.


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

These threads are for the Gen I, but they should yield some useful info:

[h=1]The SQ Car Audio Thread V2[/h]
[h=1]Added two 6x9 subs to rear deck! chyea![/h]
Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## mikeysentra (May 8, 2018)

Thanks. I will look into the links you posted.


----------

